# Classical hunt!



## help (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi everybody, 
i need your help once more 
So i wanted to find melodies similar to the one on these videos:




 -- kicks in at around 1:43
but you can hear it clearly at around 3:40 mins




 -- right at the start you can hear it, and at 1:00 mins.
So pretty much pieces similar to those.
oh yea, i think this is the same melody but also:




 -- at around 2:30
any help very much appreciated, thanks again


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Classical hunt -> Hlassical...?

Spoonerisms anybody?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

The composer is Sanjay Jaiparrwale. That's what it says in the play list info.

You want us to find other examples of the theme within the soundtrack? Maybe I am misunderstanding the question.


----------

